# pictures of my 15 gallon



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

LET ME APOLOGIZE TO THE TRUE PHOTOGRAPHERS OF THIS FORUM!!
sorry for the low quality of these pics, my camera broke so i'm taking them with my macbook iSight camera.

























can i get an ID of that tall, grasslike plant next to the crypt forest?
















say hi to milo! isn't he pretty?

tank specs:
-15 gallons
-aquaclear HOB running with sponge, floss, and biomax
-temp: 80 degrees
-co2: pressurized, 20 oz paintball canister
-lighting: 55 watts compact flourescent, 8000k
-ferts: dry K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, flourish, occasional flourish excel
-plants: cryptocoryne wendtii & willisi, ludwigia repens, bacopa, rotala indica, java fern, 1 lone baby anubias barteri.
-inhabitants: 1 male kribensis, 6 harlequin rasboras, a few amano shrimp who are good at hiding from milo!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice looking tank and everything seems healthy. Milo is quite a handsome fellow, very photogenic.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

You laid the plants etc out nicely  and on the whole very good, the like the kind of live stock you are keeping also..

How long did it take for you to decide what layout you wanted if you planned one?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice looking tank. Lol, don't put in any Hygrophilia Polysperma. If your Kribensis is anything like mine, he will do a number on them. My kribensis totally mutilated the Hygrophilia Polysperma leaves in my 40 gallon tank and he is far from finished. It isn't like he eats the leaves; he just likes tearing the leaves to pieces, so each week with the water change I have to net out all the torn off leaf bits.  Next week I will likely have to remove all the hygrophila polysperma from my tank as the kribensis has totally destroyed them and there isn't much left and what is left is making the rest of my tank look like s*it.


----------



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

cs_gardener: thanks! he's a big pig, always popping out and chasing everyone whenever i put in food. it was hard to get him to stay still for the picture, maybe he was enthralled by the banana on my desk?

Zippin: thank you! i actually didn't plan the layout, really. i moved stuff around a lot, and it took a while to sort out what looked best.

Homer_Simpson: yeah, Milo really enjoys picking at leaves on occasion. if leaves look dead or droopy on the rotala indica, he'll rip them off. though i've seen him on several occasions, FEASTING on the algae that grows on the leaves(?). my only big problem with him being in there is that he will dart around through the plants and uproot them if i have put them in one of his little territories. i refer to it as his interior designing sense. i guess our senses of feng shui clash


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great. I think you need a mate for Milo. Then you can have babies! Hords and hords of babies...... 

BTW Homer Simpson - my breeding pair never bothers my sunset hygro... nanny nanny boo boo!!!


----------



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

i thought about getting him a little wifey, but he already dominates that tank. i can't imagine what it would be like having 2, i've heard that the females can be more boisterous than the males.


----------

